# David gegen Goliath



## dvill (29 Juni 2007)

Pressemitteilung: Gerichtliche Schlappe für Callactive gegen Call-in-TV-Forum

Ob sich die Meinungsfreiheit gegen Finanzkraft behaupten kann?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

um wieviel es dabei ging:
http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blog/callactive-klagt/


> Sie klagt „wegen Vertragsstrafe und Schadensersatz” auf die Zahlung von 20.693,70 Euro.


http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blog/blindgaenger-bei-callactive/


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

Der Zufall ist schon ein seltener Geselle.

Zufällig muss aktuell die Wirkungsweise des Zufalls ganz genau und ganz bestimmt erläutert werden.

Manchmal scheint es, als könne der Zufall auch mit Vornamen Max heißen.

Andererseits kann Zufall auch irgendwie zuviel sein.

Das ist zufällig ganz schön verwirrend.


----------



## dvill (15 August 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

Die Geschichte von David und Goliath spielte zu einer Zeit, als deutsche Abmahngründlichkeit und grundrechtsunfreundliche Pressekammern noch nicht erfunden waren. Heute geht die Geschichte anders aus.

In den Anfängen der Republik strahlten Fernsehsender noch was aus: Information, Meinung, Kultur und gute Unterhaltung. Da galten die Grundrechte auch noch was.

Heute nehmen einige auch was ein, nämlich Massenverkehrsmehrkostgebühren im Telefischen. Für ertragreiches Call-Collect benötigt man naive Mitmacher. Kritiker stören nur.

Auf zur nächsten Runde von Big Money gegen die Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

...,, warum der Gesetzgeber Hütchenspiele verbietet, solche Sendungen aber zulässt, bleibt auch unbeantwortet.


----------



## Raimund (17 August 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



dvill schrieb:


> ...,, warum der Gesetzgeber Hütchenspiele verbietet, solche Sendungen aber zulässt, bleibt auch unbeantwortet.



Vielleicht deshalb?

http://www.cras-legam.de/HHZ04.htm

MfG
Raimund


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

David hat gegen die Finanzkraft keine Chance.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

Das Gerechtigkeitsgefühl muss schweigen, weil Gerechtigkeit in diesem Falle zu teuer ist für Leute, die ehrlich ihr Geld... ach so... :stumm:


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das Gerechtigkeitsgefühl muss schweigen, weil Gerechtigkeit in diesem Falle zu teuer ist für Leute, die ehrlich ihr Geld... ach so... :stumm:


Das Problem kennen wir hier auch (nur so nebenbei bemerkt).


----------



## drboe (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

Das im Artiklel wiedergegebene Zitat von Oliver Kalkhofe bringt es auf den Punkt: 

*"Beruhigend zu wissen, dass die Gerichte vielleicht machtlos sind, die Opfer vor den Betrügern schützen zu können, zumindest aber nicht umgekehrt."*

Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür, auch ausserhalb des Geschäfts mit der Blödheit von Fernsehzuschauern, dass unsere Justiz exakt in diesem Sinne pervertiert ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



> Irreführung ist untersagt


Schon wieder eine Beschisstechnik per Gesetz beendet (?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



> Die Kommission hatte allein 33 Verstöße bei Gewinnspielsendungen aus dem letzten halben Jahr beanstandet, die Sünder waren Neun Live, DSF, Tele 5 und Kabel 1. *Aufgrund der alten Gesetzeslage konnten keine Bußgelder oder andere wirksame Maßnahmen verhängt werden.* "Nachdem die Selbstverpflichtungserklärungen der Sender in der Vergangenheit nicht wirklich gegriffen haben, gibt uns die neue Satzung jetzt die Möglichkeit zu echten Sanktionen", erklärte der ZAK-Beauftragte für Programm und Werbung, Prof. Norbert Schneider.


Immer dieselbe [...] Heuchelei. Dass hier in großem Stil viele von Millionen [...] wurden, auch international, ist lange bekannt - auch international. [...], [...], [...].
_
etwas editiert_

Man hat einen offenbar politisch gewollten Freibrief für Massenabzocke so lange gelten lassen wie möglich und nennt es jetzt auch noch Erfolg, wenn es endlich aufhört.


----------



## blowfish (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie es mit solchen Sendern weitergeht wie 9live und anderen.
Hier besonders der §8. Wie hieß es doch immer so schön: Sie konnten leider nicht durchgestellt werden, versuchen sie es noch einmal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

In UK gab es in diesem Bereich hohe Millionenstrafen...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/52070-itv-plc-fined-5-675-000-a.html
Das Geschäftsmodell war nach dem "Erdbeben" quasi tot.


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



dvill schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine Beschisstechnik per Gesetz beendet (?)


Ich bezweifle, dass es das schon bringt. Auch bei den unsäglichen Dialern haben Politik und Behörden erst das Übel erzeugt, z. B. durch die später teilweise zurückgenommene Freigabe der Obergrenze für die Kosten pro Minute bzw. Anruf auf sogn. Mehrwertdienstenummern, um dann mehrere untaugliche Versuche zu unternehmen das Übel zu begrenzen, bis man sich endlich, endlich zum radikalen Schritt entschloß. Da war die Nutzlosbranche schon ziemlich saturiert, das Geld der Abgezogenen umverteilt und man konnte sich mit diesem neuen Betätigungsfeldern des leicht verdienten Geldes zuwenden, z. B. dem Mobile-Payment und den angeblichen Abo-Verträgen. Call-in-TV-Sendungen sind m. E. legalisierter Betrug. Es sind Glücksspiele, bei denen der Veranstalter praktisch unkontrolliert bestimmt, welchen Anteil der Einnahmen er für sich behält, an wen er - wenn überhaupt - wieviel ausschüttet. Dagegen sind illegale Pokerrunden in den Hinterzimmern bundesdeutscher Rotlichtviertel m. E. hoch seriöse Veranstaltungen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



drboe schrieb:


> Call-in-TV-Sendungen sind m. E. legalisierter Betrug. Es sind Glücksspiele, bei denen der Veranstalter praktisch unkontrolliert bestimmt, welchen Anteil der Einnahmen er für sich behält, an wen er - wenn überhaupt - wieviel ausschüttet. Dagegen sind illegale Pokerrunden in den Hinterzimmern bundesdeutscher Rotlichtviertel m. E. hoch seriöse Veranstaltungen.



...und weil das so ist und weil jeder weiß, dass es so ist, stellt sich die Frage nach dem _cui bono_. Zumindest rhetorisch 



Da trifft man dann wieder die gleichen Leute - also hat sich eigentlich wenig bis nichts geändert. Oder?
[Kristallkugelmodus]in ein paar Jahren unterhalten wir uns vielleicht über VoIP[/Kristallkugelmodus]

PS: Der pleite gegangene Skypegründer saß übrigens mit dem verurteilten Dialerbetrüger nicht im selben Boot*, wohl aber im selben Flieger - zusammen mit einem Vertreter der "seriösen Dialer" mit ihrem "tollen Gütesiegel".

wir bleiben dran 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*=Es gab aber eine ungeklärte Verbindung zwischen der Gratiszeitung, die dem Skypegründer zum Verhängnis wurde - und einer bei uns durchaus bekannten Firma (Comet Media). Da ich hier aber ohnehin schon weit off topic bin, lasse ich das mal 
http://www.newspaperinnovation.com/index.php/2008/09/14/the-nyhedsavisen-aftermath/



> In a full interview in business.dk M*** again denied the accusations. Business.dk *has seen an (unsigned) document where Mecom promised to pay Comet Media Limited, a company associated with Morten L***, £15m (Dkr 140 million, €19m) for a consultancy report on digital media, the deal is only effective if Nyhedsavisen closes.* Business.dk argues that the money could not be transferred to L*** directly, so it could stay outside the Nyhedsavisen debts.



Egal, was Deals zwischen diesen Leuten bedeuten, dass es sie gibt, macht mich unruhig...


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

TV-Gewinnspiele: Neue Regeln gegen Abzocke - Medien - FOCUS Online


> Markus Saller, Rechtsexperte der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, begrüßte die neuen Vorschriften. Es gebe immer wieder Verbraucher, die viel Geld bei solchen Gewinnspielsendungen verlören.


Sein Optimismus in Ehren, aber die Zukunft wird erweisen, ob und welche 
Schlupflöcher hier wieder gegraben werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*

Ich muß ihn mal besuchen


----------



## drboe (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: David gegen Goliath*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...und weil das so ist und weil jeder weiß, dass es so ist, stellt sich die Frage nach dem _cui bono_. Zumindest rhetorisch


"...weil jeder weiß, dass es so ist ..." ??? Echt? Für mich braucht's das Gesetz nicht. Ich persönlich brauchte aber auch kein Gesetz gegen die Dialer-Mafia. Ich muss aber zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es diesen "Sendern" gelingt unbedarfteren Naturen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Der Schutz, den man diesem Personenkreis nun mit der fast schon üblichen Verspätung angedeihen lassen will, wäre entbehrlich, würde die Politik nicht immer wieder Schutzzonen für Gauner einrichten. 

Dennoch ist das Ganze sozusagen Kreisklasse. Die Bundesliga des Betrugs heisst "Finanzkrise". Die, so hört man immer wieder, ist ganz überraschend über uns gekommen. Von wegen! Laut Handelsblatt war schon vor 6 Jahren bekannt, dass diverse Banken mit hohen Risiken vor den Aus standen. Der Betrug der Anleger durch die Platzierung hübsch zu "Wertpapieren" verpackter, notleidender Kredite wurde von der Bundesregierung gedeckt. Einen großen Teil der Risiken haben die staatlichen Banken den privaten abgenommen. Wie überaus praktisch! Die Banker geniessen natürlich weiterhin das volle Vertrauen der Politik oder können sich mit hohen Abfindungen vom Acker machen. Wer aber in Verdacht gerät u. U. 1,30 € Pfandbons für eigene Zwecke verwendet zu haben, ist natürlich untragbar und muss fristlos gekündigt werden.

M. Boettcher


----------

